# Breakthrough Filters



## neurorx (May 2, 2016)

Does anyone here use Breakthrough ND or Polarizing filters? Are they stackable? Can you use them with other filter systems like Formatt Hitech? 

Thank you, Collin


----------



## Pookie (May 2, 2016)

I was quite interested in them but after listening to their "spokesman" I'd rather go anywhere else than support them.


----------



## JPAZ (May 2, 2016)

FWIW, they are a well made product and on par or maybe even better than some other brands. I've stacked the ND's. Some have found issues with the spokeperson. Presentlly I use B&W and some Breakthrough filters and have no problems.


----------



## Dholai (May 2, 2016)

Totally agree with Pookie. same experience here. I have bought 1- could have bought many more but stopped once I heard/read the spokesperson.


----------



## d (May 2, 2016)

Attached is a photo of one of three faulty copies of a Breakthrough ND filter I received from them. That's a red torch behind the filter, those two points of light to the right of the torch bulb are holes in the coating from some manufacturing problem - when I held the filter up to the sky, I could also see light through those holes

The first copy I purchased had a different coating problem (banding or streakiness in the coating), the subsequent two replacements also had faults.

I was refunded for the cost of the filter, and was promised to be refunded the cost of posting the first two faulty filters back to the USA (from Australia) by the founder/spokesperson, however I have never seen this refund, and the founder/spokesperson hasn't replied to my last few emails inquiring about this.

There were a couple of other threads on CR about this topic.

Cheers,
d.


----------



## scottkinfw (May 3, 2016)

I had a very bad experience with them but until now, didn't mention it as I didn't want to be accused of being a troll. Essentially, I sponsored the on their kickstarter and when I asked for some help with getting the order fulfilled, I got a smartass person on live chat who was rude and condescending. I was a bit honest (read, I voiced my displeasure in a strong way). The owner of the company accused me of being a troll and cancelled my order. He was a jerk as well.

Anyway, I wouldn't purchase one based on service, especially when there are already great products that have been proven over time. BTW, their filters aren't exactly cheap, so I vote with my feet.

sek


----------



## neurorx (May 3, 2016)

Wow I would have never guessed customer service could be so poor.

Which filters do you use then? I looked into Lee...reports of strong tint and holder not the best. Conklin-tint. Hitech Firecrest-seem closest to ideal but no hard grad and kits offered aren't ideal. Singh-Ray very expensive.


----------



## Ronak1003 (May 3, 2016)

Fairly new here but going to voice in a different opinion. I've had a very pleasant experience with Breakthrough filters. I funded them on Kickstarter & changed my order quite a few times without any problems & the folks I spoke to regarding the same were very cooperative & understanding. The delivery was a bit delayed & as I was about to leave on a month long vacation to France I needed the filters urgently. I wrote to them and they express shipped it. I've used their 10stop ND filter & the circular polariser. No colour tints. And yes they're stackable. I'm quite happy with the purchase.


----------



## JPAZ (May 3, 2016)

As I said before, my experience with them was OK and the product is fine (some ND's and a step up ring). The brass ring and notched outer edge makes exchanging these filters easy. The claims about the no issues with color cast seem to be accurate. I think you'd find these filters to be a good option.

BUT a lot of folks on a previous thread seem to have had customer service issues. Much of this could all be due to the newness of the company or just due to a bad experience with one individual there. 

Both Adorama and B&H carry the filters now so if one purchases through these vendors, you'd get a quality filter with customer service we've generally been pretty happy with.


----------



## pj1974 (May 3, 2016)

After looking around for a good quality 10-stop ND filter, I bought a Breakthrough Photography 82mm Pro3 ND1000 filter start of this year.

I had followed various news topics, kick-starter information and posters threads about Breakthrough on CR and DPR as well as other websites.

I bought my Breakthrough filter through BHPhotoVideo as I needed to purchase some other items at the same time (and I live in Australia, BHPhotoVideo do consistent, reliable shipping – as I have experienced in the past).

My take on the initial customer service issues was that there were some heated disagreements between one (or more) Breakthrough staff and some disgruntled customer/s, due to some production run and quality control issues. I am not pointing a finger of blame in any direction, but it appears that there are also other customers who have been very happy with both the product and customer service. 

I wrote to a CR forum member who is involved with Breakthrough Photography, and he was courteous, not pushy and interested in my take of use of the filter.

I must say I am very pleased with the 82mm ND1000 (10-stop) filter from Breakthrough Photography. It has almost entirely colour neutral (for all practical purposes it is) – and is very sharp, and my copy is very well built.

Here are two photos, a 30 second exposure and a 70 second exposure I took in the first few days of having it.

Regards,

Paul 8)


----------



## pj1974 (May 3, 2016)

neurorx said:


> Does anyone here use Breakthrough ND or Polarizing filters? Are they stackable? Can you use them with other filter systems like Formatt Hitech?
> 
> Thank you, Collin



To answer these questions..
I just have 1 filter from Breakthrough Photography (as I wrote in my previous post),
That is the 82mm Pro3 ND1000 (10 stop).

I have stacked it - with both other brand ND filters (e.g. Hoya Pro ones - 2 and 3 stop) as well as a professional circular polarising filter.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## LostBoyNZ (May 3, 2016)

I've dealt with them with an ND filter (82mm 6 stop) and some of their polarisers, and recently I changed size on one of the polarisers. I have to admit I've always found them really great to deal with myself.

Having had Lee, Hoya and B+W in the past, I'm very impressed with these filters. I believe they're coming out with 100mm square filters or 100x150mm or something in the future too, so I look forward to those.


----------



## PhotographerJim (May 20, 2016)

I have the X4 polarizer, works really well so far. No color cast & very clean. Graham was very pleasant to talk with (I backed the kickstarter), and was very accommodating. I've had no problems stacking filters or using lens caps. I plan on getting a 6x ND from them soon.


----------

